# FFXIV Has Stopped working



## pumatay (Sep 24, 2010)

So I ordered FFXIV from Amazon and I recieved it yesterday I installed it onto my computer and when ever i click on the icon it says. 

Final Fantasy XIV Has Stopped Working
A problem has stopped the projram from working correctly. 
Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is avalible. 

It gives me this message every time i click on it and no solutions have been presented. 
Can anyone tell me how to fix this?


----------



## Sykotic (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello pumatay and Welcome to the Forums. Your problem sounds like you may have some compalibility issues. Give us a list of your system specs so we can help you find a solution to your problem.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Run the game as administrator (right click, run as admin) and in compatibility mode for XP SP2.


----------



## Feared Legion (Sep 24, 2010)

I am Having the exact same issue. It seem to install fine. and is running fine on my desktop. When I click on the Shortcut I get the whole " Final Fantasy XIV" has stopped working. windows is checking for solution ect...

I've tried to run it , in administrator and it is not work fixing the situation.

I am going to uninstall it right now, and try to reinstall and run in safe mode to see if that help.

I also Tried to run the compatibility thing in XP pack 2 and still did not work.
Have a brand new Studio XPS 16 

Intel i7 CPU 1.73
8GB
ATI HD5730 Mobility Radeon 
Windows 7


----------



## Matindi pare (Sep 24, 2010)

Pumatay. Di you get your FFXIV working? Nangyari din to me.


----------



## Matindi pare (Sep 24, 2010)

Need help too. Same problem mentioned above.

Microsoft window 7 Home premium Edition 64 bit (build7600)
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Dou CPU T6500 @2.10GHZ
Anything else?

Thank you hope i get reply soon


----------



## Jesusreport (Sep 24, 2010)

Let me guess...ATI Radeon graphics card?

There's a problem with the program not recognizing ATI.

My brand new 5730 1g won't run the game but my GF 2 year old nvidea 512 will =./ funny huh?

The web site only states "update your drivers". However this is a persistant problem with many users and it is NOT a Driver update problem. 

MY suggestion is to send a nasty Email to SE. They refuse to acknowledge the problem and it kinda ticks me off. IMO just return the game and play something else, it's a sign of poor development in an MMO. These things should be addressed quickly, not ignored.:upset: If you ordered form Amazon they will accept the game back from you with full refund--I just sent mine back.


----------



## pumatay (Sep 24, 2010)

I haven't gotten it working yet. I am reinstalling it at the moment. 
Windows Vist 32-bit 
Intel Pentium Dual core 1.86GHz
3GB


----------



## Feared Legion (Sep 24, 2010)

I've tried it all and It's not working  how do I veiw the error logs and stuff on windows 7 so i can post them


the error code i'm getting is 

Faulting application name: ffxivboot.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4c355192
Faulting module name: atiumdag.dll, version: 8.14.10.723, time stamp: 0x4b59aa8d
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x00210eb6
Faulting process id: 0x1f98
Faulting application start time: 0x01cb5bfed6f38a09
Faulting application path: C:\Program Files (x86)\SquareEnix\FINAL FANTASY XIV\ffxivboot.exe
Faulting module path: C:\Windows\system32\atiumdag.dll
Report Id: 15fc102a-c7f2-11df-b305-00234ed2e800


----------



## Slebone (Sep 24, 2010)

Same Problem. Here are my specs.

Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 540 @ 3.07GHz (4 CPUs), ~3.1GHz
Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3768MB RAM
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
Card name: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD
Chip type: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD (Core i3)

I dont know what any of this means but i would really like to play sometime soon.


----------



## pumatay (Sep 24, 2010)

Slebone well even if it was working you wouldn't be able to play until monday I just wanted to get everything loaded and updated so when monday comes everything is ready. 

reinstalling didn't help I am still getting the same error message when I try to open it.


----------



## Slebone (Sep 24, 2010)

pumatay said:


> Slebone well even if it was working you wouldn't be able to play until monday I just wanted to get everything loaded and updated so when monday comes everything is ready.
> 
> reinstalling didn't help I am still getting the same error message when I try to open it.


Why wouldnt it work until monday?


----------



## Feared Legion (Sep 24, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions.

I'm still getting "Final Fantasy XIV has stopped working"

Someone told me to try 

Fixed it. 

Here's what ended up working for me (Warning: This involves deleting your core video drivers): 

1) Uninstall all current ATI drivers and software. 
2) Boot into Safe Mode (mash F8 while booting) and run Driver Sweeper to clear out any remaining files. Do not restart yet. 
3) Go into the Device Manager (hit the windows key and type Device Manager). Under the display adapters section, right click your Radeon drivers and click Uninstall. 

4) Reboot. You may see Windows install a Standard VGA adapter driver automatically when you start the computer up, this is fine. 

5) Download the catalyst driver suite for whatever style card/OS you have. It's the SMALL download, the ~1.1 MB one. The larger download did not work for me. 
6) Run the program, it will download the files you need. You must do this AFTER running Driver Sweeper, or it can corrupt your install (one of many hiccups I ran into). 
7) Click Install. 
8) Run through a full install of all options. 

9) Reboot. 

and it would run smoothly 

but have not tried it yet

if anyone gets any informations email me at ***REMOVED EMAIL TO PREVENT SPAM***


----------



## Matindi pare (Sep 24, 2010)

I tried on my GF laptop works ok but now after creating character and i hit next nothing else happen but music still working anyone have any idea?


Thank you so much pls help!!!


----------



## pumatay (Sep 24, 2010)

FFXIV doesn't come out until monday. So you wont be able to play until then.


----------



## joshua039 (Sep 26, 2010)

im having the same probblem but sometimes i can get pass the play button, then the square enix sigh all jacked up and then the window where says start.play intro video, extra show up, once i hit start then it does the ffxi stopped working. Anyone got any ideas why?


----------



## Aetheris (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm sorry Slebone you are s.o.l. integrated graphics are not supported for FFXIV. You have to go get an nVidia 9600 or higher card to play. 

I picked up a gtx460 for this game and recently started to get this stopped working screen and it is really frustrating. I have the recommended card, all access is allowed for the game through my anti-virus and firewall.. I also even tried running the game on the lowest settings and I still get this message.

64bit win7 premium
(new) 650watt psu
i5 cpu @ 3.2ghz
ddr3 ram 8gigs
(new) nVidia GeForce gtx 460 by PNY

Extremely frustrated at losing several 6k levequests. Can someone please offer any suggestions? 

P.S. My wife is running the exact same system but with a 500watt psu and she doesn't have this error.

edit: Pumtay, the people that picked up the Collector's Edition got an eight day head start.


----------



## Wxford (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok --hope this helps someone.

FFXIV stopped message -- Probably caused by out of date video driver or
corrupted driver dll file. (who cares why?)

The following fixed this for me -- Windows 7 (all antivirus thingies off!):
Go to device manager get video card name (under display adapters)
(ATI Radeon HD 5700 for me)
Note the date of current driver for that card under properties/driver
tab (for future ref).
(don't use the window update driver button -- won't always load
the most curent driver, even though it claims to)

Enter your card's name in your favorite internet search engine( e.g.,
google) and jump through all the hoops until you get to the company's
driver download page (ATI Radeon HD 5XXX for me)
**Important**Download and save (don't run) the new current driver to a
folder (try to remember which one) Might also note the name of the .exe
file.

Return to the device manager and uninstall the driver giving you that
headache. Don't worry if your screen goes all low rez. Now you do the
old reboot dance (might take a couple). Windows will say it has found
your video card and it will automatically help you by loading the wrong
driver, just to get you going. Don't fall for it! (it will be a low performance
microsoft type driver but .. it won't contain any corrupted files)

Now go to the folder where you hid the company's driver and RUN the .exe
file. The driver will load (follow the install window prompts).
There will be another reboot.
Go to the device manger and confirm the driver date has changed (here's
the future ref.) If it has changed from, say 1886 to 2010 you probably
have the most current driver available.

Click your FFXIV shortcut, say a quick prayer and ... it should work!
If not, at least you have the most current driver to go play WoW!


----------



## Jesusreport (Sep 24, 2010)

I was having this problem for about a week. ATI did not release a driver update for DEL untill the 24th! Check your manufacturer website for your current ATI drivers. -I still get the occasional "FFXIV has stopped working" but I play the game normally and it runs fine now.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Get the drivers from ATI/nVidia instead, not the manufacturer. They are often very out of date.


----------



## elliot2010 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Just got ffxiv and a new HP Pavilion dv6 with an i7 720Q, ATI radeon 5650, windows 7 brand new and this message 

FINAL FANTASY XIV HAS STOPPED WORKING

A problem caused the program to stop working correctly.
Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.

CLOSE PROGRAM

Please help just want to play​


----------



## xconway7 (Oct 2, 2010)

im having this same problem it installs fine but when i launch it i get he same problem.

i have a asusg73 model lapop it says it can run it fine on canmypcrunit.
but im not sure what to do now =/


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

elliot2010 said:


> Hi Just got ffxiv and a new HP Pavilion dv6 with an i7 720Q, ATI radeon 5650, windows 7 brand new and this message
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV HAS STOPPED WORKING
> 
> ...





xconway7 said:


> im having this same problem it installs fine but when i launch it i get he same problem.
> 
> i have a asusg73 model lapop it says it can run it fine on canmypcrunit.
> but im not sure what to do now =/


Please see this thread


----------



## xconway7 (Oct 2, 2010)

oh thank god i thought it was my new laptop when i know this can run thank you man i hope ts fixed soon if not im taking it back =/


----------



## nikhtas17 (Oct 15, 2010)

hi i need a favor.i have Intel Core 2 Quad Q9300 2.5Ghz
Ram 4.00GB vista 32bit nvidia gforce 9600gs 768mb.and i wont to ask why i have so lag in ffxiv?what i must change in my pc?thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The 32-bit version of Vista will hold back the amount of RAM the system can use (3.25 vs 4+GB) and the mid-range video card.


----------

